# Good VPN?



## textbook

Can this review site be trusted?-


http://www.thetop10bestvpn.com/


The top one total VPN is free! If you are on a forum like this and you log on with a different username would a VPN prevent someone knowing it was the same person? Does it constantly change your IP? I mean the IP is the only way someone could know that, isn't it?


----------



## Agent Smith

I like this site better. https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-anonymous-review-160220/

As to your questions, yes, a forum wouldn't know, but you also have to delete cookies. I shouldn't tell you that a new E-mail would have to be used. 

On my forum you almost can't use a VPN or Tor. And I know other factors about your computer to verify if you're the same user. I already banned someone that was constaly creating new accounts. Real pain in the ass.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> I already banned someone that was constaly creating new accounts.


I'm surprised you have anyone to ban


----------



## textbook

How do you delete cookies?   Also, what are cookies?


----------



## beers

textbook said:


> How do you delete cookies?


Consume mass quantities.


----------



## postman

it's not available yet apart from in developer versions of the browser, but it's definitely something to watch out for. an article from Graham Cluley on Tripwire's 'The State of Security' site: Opera browser gets a free VPN – but you’ll need more than this to stay safe online


> The desktop edition of the Opera web browser is getting a free, built-in VPN offering users a more secure and private browsing experience.


Another article which mentions this comes from PC Advisor:
The best free VPN services of 2016 in the UK

For Firefox:
ZenMate Security & Privacy VPN :: Versions :: Add-ons for Firefox

I haven't seen anything similar for Pale Moon. Tor's worth considering too:
Tor Browser


----------



## textbook

I might just get IP vanish.  The firefox add on has bad reviews.  Be nice to find a free VPN, but guess you have to pay, right?


----------



## textbook

If I bought IPvanish, could I put that on my phone as well and would that be untraceable if I wrote stuff on forums etc?   Phones have IP addresses, don't they?


----------



## postman

textbook said:


> I might just get IP vanish.  The firefox add on has bad reviews.  Be nice to find a free VPN, but guess you have to pay, right?



no. though, its difficult to find a freeware vpn as most are payfor .. but cyberghost is available. have a look
http://www.cyberghostvpn.com/en_gb

*as for anonymity online* with any device, nothing is 100%. but taking steps to protect your IP address from unwanted trackers and prying eyes, goes a long way to help like using a reliable, anonymous VPN service. I went and downloaded the latest released version of Opera and installed the trial VPN they are using (Zenmate). So far, Opera hasn't had one crash and the bookmarks import worked just fine.


----------



## textbook

My new IP address will be registered to my name.  So if I ask any mildly dodgy questions- regarding tax or the such like would be nice for no one to know it's from me.   Maybe I am paranoid. Previously lived in shared accommodation and so my computer wouldn't have been as traceable.   Also, if I fall out with someone on a good forum and want to come back under different username (just escaping bullying, what's wrong with that!) then an IP hiding software, would allow that.  Recently, twice when I used a different username they seemed to know a little too quickly for it to be just to do with similar questions.  Must be IP matching.

   Also, I asked a question regarding DNA testing for my child and ads kept flashing up, which I wouldn't want my girlfriend to see, so that would be good.  What other advantages does IP hiding software allow?

If I want to cancel IPvanish after a year should be possible, right?


----------



## Agent Smith

You have LOTS to learn.

For one, to just get rid of your Internet surfing history, just run Ccleaner after you close your browser.. This will delete all history and shit without messing with browser settings which would be the preferred method.

Second, you need an adware blocker. What browser are you using? Keep in mind that some sites may complain about an adblocker so you will have to turn it off for that site. Fobes is one.

Third, yes you can use a VPN for your phone, and should if you use a WIFI hotspot. But you need to make sure your VPN provider has an App.

I use VPN.AC. They have an app and their client is stand along and simple for the computer.

There's a lot more you need to know, but it's beyond the scope of this thread. I'll just toss in that you need to make sure WebRTC is off in the browser and the VPN doesn't use port forwarding. If those two are on, kiss your anonymity good bye.


----------



## postman

textbook said:


> If I want to cancel IPvanish after a year should be possible, right?



the site has advice for anyone cancelling user accounts:
"If you would like to cancel, you may do so via the IPVanish user control panel by logging in to our website. At the bottom of the subscription page, click on the link "I wish to cancel my subscription." You will receive a confirmation email after clicking that link and completing the cancellation process."
https://support.ipvanish.com/customer/portal/articles/1969158-how-to-cancel


----------



## textbook

Agent Smith said:


> You have LOTS to learn.
> 
> For one, to just get rid of your Internet surfing history, just run Ccleaner after you close your browser.. This will delete all history and shit without messing with browser settings which would be the preferred method.
> 
> Second, you need an adware blocker. What browser are you using? Keep in mind that some sites may complain about an adblocker so you will have to turn it off for that site. Fobes is one.
> 
> Third, yes you can use a VPN for your phone, and should if you use a WIFI hotspot. But you need to make sure your VPN provider has an App.
> 
> I use VPN.AC. They have an app and their client is stand along and simple for the computer.
> 
> There's a lot more you need to know, but it's beyond the scope of this thread. I'll just toss in that you need to make sure WebRTC is off in the browser and the VPN doesn't use port forwarding. If those two are on, kiss your anonymity good bye.




Don't know what port forwarding is, but guess if I pay from a well known name like ipvanish, it won't have that.

Web RTC- will try and find what that is.     Ccleaner gets rid of cookies, right?  I used to use that.

Does it seem all good to get IPvanish?


----------



## textbook

hell I will go for cyberghost, it's free!


----------



## Agent Smith

Thinking that just because you pay more for a VPN doesn't mean they don't have port forwarding on. That's just plain illogical, man. What you need to do is ask the VPN provider themselves. I know VPN.AC doesn't use port forwarding. They have it off because they know full well of the security issue it posses.

As to WebRTC. https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc#webrtc-disable

Read it all.


----------



## textbook

Agent Smith said:


> Thinking that just because you pay more for a VPN doesn't mean they don't have port forwarding on. That's just plain illogical, man. What you need to do is ask the VPN provider themselves. I know VPN.AC doesn't use port forwarding. They have it off because they know full well of the security issue it posses.
> 
> As to WebRTC. https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc#webrtc-disable
> 
> Read it all.




how about cyberghost?  

I guess get it as it's free then if I have problems uninstall the programme.


----------



## Agent Smith

Read all about it. https://torrentfreak.com/anonymous-vpn-providers-2016-edition2/#cyberghost


----------



## textbook

Worth a shot I guess, you can just uninstall it if you get annoyed with it, right?

I know VPNs give you a different IP address, but is it constantly the same different address or does it change every now and then?


----------



## Agent Smith

The VPN provider can change the IP address from time to time. Another factor is the location you chose to connect to. That will also give you a different IP address. Keep in mind that since this particular VPN has a free service, no doubt spammers have used it as well and that IP address is more than likely added to the stop forum spam database. If a forum uses that database, you won't be able to make a connection to that forum with the VPN location you have chosen.


----------



## textbook

Agent Smith said:


> The VPN provider can change the IP address from time to time. Another factor is the location you chose to connect to. That will also give you a different IP address. Keep in mind that since this particular VPN has a free service, no doubt spammers have used it as well and that IP address is more than likely added to the stop forum spam database. If a forum uses that database, you won't be able to make a connection to that forum with the VPN location you have chosen.



Can I go in and change the location hence the IP address?


----------



## Agent Smith

You should be able to. I never installed the VPN Cyberghost.


----------



## RujoKinJal

beers said:


> Consume mass quantities.




hahahahahahahaha


----------



## textbook

CYBERGHOST goes off and on anyone recommend a better VPN?


----------



## textbook

Got the link to VPN.AC?


----------



## Agent Smith

That is the link actually. Just enter vpn.ac in  your address bar. You could have Googled it too.


----------



## textbook

Agent Smith said:


> You have LOTS to learn.
> 
> For one, to just get rid of your Internet surfing history, just run Ccleaner after you close your browser.. This will delete all history and shit without messing with browser settings which would be the preferred method.
> 
> Second, you need an adware blocker. What browser are you using? Keep in mind that some sites may complain about an adblocker so you will have to turn it off for that site. Fobes is one.
> 
> Third, yes you can use a VPN for your phone, and should if you use a WIFI hotspot. But you need to make sure your VPN provider has an App.
> 
> I use VPN.AC. They have an app and their client is stand along and simple for the computer.
> 
> There's a lot more you need to know, but it's beyond the scope of this thread.* I'll just toss in that you need to make sure WebRTC is off in the browser and the VPN doesn't use port forwarding*. If those two are on, kiss your anonymity good bye.



What you need to do is ask the VPN provider themselves. I know VPN.AC doesn't use port forwarding. They have it off because they know full well of the security issue it posses.

As to WebRTC. https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc#webrtc-disable

Read it all.[/QUOTE]

Would -

https://nordvpn.com/

have web RTC off in my internet explorer browser and does it have port forwarding?

I guess like you said if I have those two and different IP then I can go into any forum change my username and no one will know!


----------

